# Do zebra danios eat crickets?



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi from a newbie to the forum!
I was wondering if zebra danios ate crickets because of an event that happened today.
It's about 7:20. Feeding time!!!! So I gave all my fish some flakes when I notice a new member of the tank. It was a snail!!! Awesome. My sides were getting a little dirty and I was excited I wouldn't have to clean it(knock on wood). So I look around for more and I notice a mosquito trapped in the tank. I thought I read that mexican fish (which I have(check my signature)) like mosquitos. So I took the non net side of my fish net and pushed the scared little bugger in. He had right to be scared. My non-mexican fish, the zebra danios, attacked the little bugger and tore him to pieces. The one that had the main part of him and a couple legs ate him and had legs sticking out of his mouth for 10 minutes *pc . So, it got me thinking. Do zebra danios eat crickets? My LFS which also has some reptiles sells them and I was wondering if I should feed them that as a treat once a week or so.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I've never heard of danios (or any fish) eating crickets... The main thing is that mosquitos are prone to skimming the water, as they lay their eggs on top of stagnant water. That's why your little guys went for it; in the wild, any insect hovering on the top of the water is likely to be gobbled up by something big enough to eat them. Crickets, on the other hand, don't seem like they would make a very good snack for fish. For one thing, they don't swim. For another, they're kept in dirty conditions in the pet store (and you never know where they've been in the wild). Also, they're rather tough. Their exoskeletons are harder than those of mosquitos, so they'd probably be harder for the fish to eat.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lots of the larger fish will eat crickets.You just have to be careful they dont choke.If you dont mind bugs you can culture things like confused flour beetles and wingless fruit flies to feed.Be sure to feed them some veggies too as they are omnivores.


----------



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok thanks. So I should probably just stick to small bugs. Ok. Thanks again!


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Lots of the larger fish will eat crickets.You just have to be careful they dont choke.If you dont mind bugs you can culture things like confused flour beetles and wingless fruit flies to feed.Be sure to feed them some veggies too as they are omnivores.


Huh, you learn something new every day!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would maybe buy any crickets that you feed to your fish. Crickets from outside can harbor parasites and disease, or even may have been sprayed with pesticides. Even ones from your garden could have come from who knows where! You can get a bunch of crickets from many pet stores. Keep 'em in a cricket keeper and get some of that 'cricket food' jelly stuff - or else cut up pieces of apple and carrot to feed them until they become "lunch for the fish." They will get the water they need from the fruits and veggies.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutly holly.Its best to buy some and raise them yourself than to go hunting.The only thing I am comfortable with feeding thats not cultured in my home is the mosquito larvae and its still outside in water I place and keep rather than from a pond down the road.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Absolutly holly.Its best to buy some and raise them yourself than to go hunting.The only thing I am comfortable with feeding thats not cultured in my home is the mosquito larvae and its still outside in water I place and keep rather than from a pond down the road.


soo... the little swimming warm things in stagnant water are misquito larvae.. and they are okay to feed your fish? damn... i had a hole bunch of them LOL... n just dumped them... live and learn eh


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOl, yes they are mosquito larvae and many fish love them.


----------

